# Good Municipals in Brittany



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi all,

We are heading to Brittany for 3 weeks in Mid August, we will be mainly staying on Aires but would like to try a few Municipal sites.

A couple of questions come to mind;-

1) Do you just turn up at a municipal or can you pre book?

2) What are the general costs?

3) Does any one have any recommendations for good municipals in Brittany, we would be looking for one's within walking distance of a beach/towm.

Many thanks in anticipation.

Chris


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

I'm a big fan of french municipals but haven't used any in Brittany.

I think the replies on these 2 recent threads on MHF may be of help to locate ones in the area you are travelling, enjoy your trip:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-107249-municipal.html+campsites+book

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-105587-municipal.html+campsites+book


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

you can look here, I would think they would be very busy when you want to go, so booking would be a good idea.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Chris

Like you we normally aim to use aires when in Brittany. However I can recommend a municipal site we stayed on in the last week of August 2 years ago. It is on the north coast on the D34 halfway between Pleherel-Plage and Cap Frehel, on the right of the road as you head towards the cap. The site name is Camping Municipal Cap Frehel/Greves d'en Bas. There is a really good sandy beach about 10 minutes walk away; the coast path goes right past the site; there are paths across the heath on the landward side. Walking into Pleherel-Plage might be about an hour or so. It cost 11 euros a night without electric hookup.

The site is quite large with some marked pitches but also a large open area where you can suit yourselves. At the beginning of the 4th week in August there was plenty of space, and it was noticeable that there was a steady exodus marking the end of the summer holiday.

Hope that is of interest. Have a good trip. We might even turn up at Cap Frehel ourselves if the weather looks Ok!

Colin


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Colin,

Sounds good just getting the map out.

Regards

Chris


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Colin,

Looks good,do you just turn up or do you need to book?


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi,

We stayed at the municiple at Arradon a couple of weeks ago.

Site was ok, walking distance from centre ville and the coast.

Cost was 15 euros per night with hook up - plus a few euros more! I think we may have been a victim of a connection charge (see Telbel's post - rip off europe)


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

Chris

We haven't booked on a site in France for over 15 years! But then we do normally avoid school holidays. For the site at Frehel we just turned up; we had intended an aire or wildcamping but the only aire with any space was further from the beach and needed card for payment, barrier etc and couldn't be bothered with that.

As I said in the original reply there was masses of space the day we got there in late August. I perhaps should have said this very much a 'no frills' site; however the loos worked, there was hot water for showers and washing up so what more do you want?!

If you want to make enquiries here is an e-mail address; [email protected]

Colin


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you think you are going to a site where it might be busy its a good idea to turn up late morning (same as Aires) . The continentals seem to like to move off after breakfast so you stand a bettre chance of getting a pitch late morning than you will late afternoon!!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We stayed at Alet right next to St Malo last September. We just turned up and it was €17 nice site good showers etc

http://www.campingmap.net/object.aspx/47827/Camp_Municipal_Cite_dAlet

Right this minute I'm here
http://www.campingporsperon.com/ a private English owned site €17.50 inc wifi. Nice place great coastal walks!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Damn editing thingy wotsit's so annoying :evil: Never mind

Some pics today without any Sun but a lovely coast.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Regret no full details to hand at the moment, but we thoroughly enjoyed the Municipal at Lancieux on the north coast, with a magnificent beach about 200 m away. Shops and restaurant in the village, some 100m from the site.
There's fresh water on site, but no greywater dump, so dump before you get there ( there is also an Aire in the village near the church, so you could fill and dump there before going to the Muni ).


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

There are Aires everywhere in Brittany as nearly very town seems to have one. However, there is an excellent Municipal at Bayeux.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Chris,

No you don't have to book municipals just turn up. One of the oldest and easiest way to find them is just drive into any town or village and look for the signs. There are so many you can't go wrong although you might end up in a very basic one.
Just have look around and if you don't like it there will be another a few miles down the road.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks fella! that's 157 miles from here and spot on for day one of our way back to Calais a week tomorrow :thumbup:

http://www.mairie-lancieux.fr/


----------



## Lennondayz (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Don't know which crossing you will be using - but just a reminder that we are members of the Home Stay scheme and would be very happy to se you. We are about 1 hour from Roscoff, near the N164.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Without you being specific it sounds like I'm not far from you now? as we came in on the n164


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> Thanks fella! that's 157 miles from here and spot on for day one of our way back to Calais a week tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.mairie-lancieux.fr/


We`ll keep an eye out for you, be heading down the Normandy coast next week


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

cool  I think we're going to Bayeux as the next stop, pretty sure on that :wink: so that will be 3rd August


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Probably a bit late in the thread, but look at :

www.camping-municipal.org

from there you can download the co-ords for most French Municipals

Or I can email you the GPS file


----------



## Lennondayz (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Techno,

We are in a village between Chateauneuf de Faou and Pleyben near the N164 - PM me for full details if you would like to take advantage of the Home Stay

Janet


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Janet but we're booked here until next Tuesday morning and you're too close for our journey back to Calais
Andy


----------

